

Django Girls make the male-dominated world of IT more accessible to women - Atiim
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite6_1_02/04/2015_548730

======
metaphorm
anyone else get annoyed when this field is called "IT"? Maybe I'm over-
sensitive but I just can't shake the feeling that "IT" is what shit-for-brains
pointy haired boss types call this line of work.

Personally I prefer to just be called a programmer or an engineer, or a
developer and for the job to be called programming, software engineering, or
software development. "IT" is the guy who sets up the locked-down site
installation for the accounting department which runs Windows XP and IE8 and
the users aren't allowed to change it. I don't want to be associated with
that.

~~~
pyre
Well, at least "IT" is marginally better than "Computers" or "Computer Stuff:"

    
    
      Django Girls make the male-dominated world of Computer
      Stuff more accessible to women

